# Onyx and Blue got their collars by Nizmo :-p



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

The boys got some collars from Nizmo 

It was cold out so Blue wasn't to fond of being outside this morning. Onyx on the other hand went nuts. I guess it's safe to say Gsd's love this weather haha.




























Doing what he does best- beg haha



















Anything for some ham









Can I get some now please lol?










Wasn't there some on the counter ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OHHHHH I love them, Freddie! Good job, Niz! I shall be getting one soon. The boys look great, Freddie. Bangin!
Last pic is my ultimate fave!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Lauren and they got here super fast .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Thank you Lauren and they got here super fast .


That's what's up!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That's what's up!


Word- I thought the post office would be closed sat and monday for president's day and I ordered it Friday night. I was like aww snap came in already lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Freddie, I knew you would be happy with Trev's collars, he does awesome work  hhahaha at Blue on the counter, major no no in my house, but that is the best pic  Onyx is lookin rather smashing in that red  Great pics


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Freddie, I knew you would be happy with Trev's collars, he does awesome work  hhahaha at Blue on the counter, major no no in my house, but that is the best pic  Onyx is lookin rather smashing in that red  Great pics


Haha I actually dont allow it either and have to bribe him with food just so I can get a good pic LMFAO. Thank you. I love the color and collar combo for Onyx. I'm satisfied ;-)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I know ya don't was just ribbin ya  Blue is sexy as all get out, and his blue collar goes great  Thanks for sharing

add to edit: I have to bribe Phoenix with food too


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol I know ya don't was just ribbin ya  Blue is sexy as all get out, and his blue collar goes great  Thanks for sharing
> 
> add to edit: I have to bribe Phoenix with food too


Thank you  I like the color too - you gotta see his poses before and after food is offered lol


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

Those collars look really good! I need to order one when my baby gets bigger! she is only 6 weeks old! hahaha But i really like those collars!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nickp28 said:


> Those collars look really good! I need to order one when my baby gets bigger! she is only 6 weeks old! hahaha But i really like those collars!


Thanks !!!! Post some pics up.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good!! Blue is a solid boy.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah get them pics Freddie, you got a camera now  before and after stcked with and with out food Blue


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here she is!


----------



## d0r1en0 (Feb 3, 2011)

Once my pup gets bigger I'll cop her one. Hopefully he'll have more colors by then. Like pink.


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry they were taken from my phone...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looking really good!!!
loving the pics, thanks for sharing!
your pack is always a fun one to see


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

d0r1en0 said:


> Once my pup gets bigger I'll cop her one. Hopefully he'll have more colors by then. Like pink.


He has Pink !


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

They look great! Nice collars. I just ordered a couple from tablerock. I love Nizmos collars though. I am also waiting for when nizmo has more colors


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank u guys !!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Looking good!! Blue is a solid boy.


Ty



apbtmom76 said:


> hahah get them pics Freddie, you got a camera now  before and after stcked with and with out food Blue


Hahaha I know. I need someone else there to help while I snap away


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> looking really good!!!
> loving the pics, thanks for sharing!
> your pack is always a fun one to see


:woof: thanks for the collars


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah if I was closer I would totally help you out


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah if I was closer I would totally help you out


Thanks ;-):hug:


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Macho, the boys are looking good!! :clap:

I definitely agree and will say that Onyx is looking handsome with that red collar, it suits him very well. And I'm a big fan of Blue and he's looking great in his too.

I think you're right though about him not enjoying it out in the cold, because in that first pic he's looking rather impatient and is ready to go inside haha 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Eric said:


> Hey Macho, the boys are looking good!! :clap:
> 
> I definitely agree and will say that Onyx is looking handsome with that red collar, it suits him very well. And I'm a big fan of Blue and he's looking great in his too.
> 
> ...


Haha- he was shivering like crazy lol. I gotta bring the sweater out lol. But thank you for the kind words :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics, they look awesome in their new threads


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Great pics, they look awesome in their new threads


Thank you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Word- I thought the post office would be closed sat and monday for president's day and I ordered it Friday night. I was like aww snap came in already lol


I just adore the pacific blue! what a beautiful color!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I just adore the pacific blue! what a beautiful color!


Thank you  it fits him right ;-p


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> :woof: thanks for the collars


glad your happy,
thank you


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great looking pups and collars! I see the Ct snow in the background... lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> great looking pups and collars! I see the Ct snow in the background... lol


Thank you. I took a bunch of pics today when we went for a walk. CT snow is right. Not as bad as Waterbury but that's only 10 mins away from me. Lol. Anything remotely on i84 is a different climate zone lol.


----------

